# New HD DirecTivo Discounts Through DirecTV



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Other forums are reporting this so I thought I would post it here.

The HD DirecTivo is going for $299.00 plus credits and rebates through retention.

Here is how I did:

$299.00 HD DirecTivo
-$100.00 credit on account
-$100.00 Rebate
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit for 6 months on TC+)
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit per month on HD Package)
Shipping and handling charges waved.
6 months free Showtime.




I guess I stay with Rupert for another couple of years.

Sorry Charlie!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Its a shame the thing wont work with D*'s new HD content (mpeg-4)


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I got it for $299 as well but I called back and talk to another Cust. Retention rep! I told her that I changed my mine and still wasn't happy with the $299 price, so she put me on hold and 2 min. later her manager answers the phone, ask me what was wrong with the deal!? I told him my local comcast offer sounded more appealing to me and for a D* customer since 1999, I felt like I deserved more. So to make me a happy camper he gave me the following:
$200 instant rebate off the price of the HD Tivo making it $99
$5 off my HD pack for 6 months
Free HBO for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Notated my account as being eligiable for the $100 rebate for Tivo equipment.
Plus waived the SuperFan pack fee to get me to return as a NFLST customer! That $455 worth of savings!! 
After all those savings I ended up getting a "FREE" HDTivo and about $106 of "FREE" programming!
I was also told that we will get to swap it out for the equal Mpeg4 HD-DVR when my area switch over! I had the Manager notate that on my account as well! 

I almost forgot! Installation is set for this Thurs. the 18th!


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anybody have the direct number to Customer Retention?

Thanks!


----------



## geocole (Jul 14, 2005)

The number is 1-800-600-8977


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> Its a shame the thing wont work with D*'s new HD content (mpeg-4)


Rep. says that they are going to upgrade everyone free when the new recievers roll out.

The only thing that sucks is that you have to have it installed......um, I don't really live at that address........man, I'm in a pickle here......

*Do you need a phone line other than for activation?*


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi,
Looking for a little help. I just talked with DirecTV and they offered me the $299 HD DVR upgrade with an additional $100 rebate. Here's the problem. My service address is differant than my billing address. I would like them to ship it to my billing address, but they are not willing to do this. They said that a technician has to install it. Any options for a self install? All I have to do is connect it and activate!

Thanks


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, all you have to do is connect and activate. They will not ship it though. They want it installed by an installer.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

"Move" back to your real service address and then after they install it call back and "
move" back to the fake address . I did it with Dish when I leased a 522 receiver.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Mike. Can I do this on line or do I have to call them? I can't remember how I did it before. Also, I'm receiving both the east and west distants and the locals. What effect will this have?


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

You have to call them to change the service address. Just call the regular number and get to a CSR and tell them you've just finished moving and need to change your address. Give them the new addy and thats it, dont do anything else with that CSR. 9 times out of 10 they wont even look at your programming and you'll be all set with your distants.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

FYI - I "moved" back to my original service address and my distants have yet to be changed. Do they really keep up with this once you get waivers?


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't have waivers. At the time I moved locals were not available at the moved address, so I was elegible for the distants.

I would hate to loose them now, especially with football season coming up.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Do you think I can change my address back and order the $299 deal with the same CSR, or is there risk of losing the distant networks by doing this.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Well I got my HR10-250 today. All in all a very good experience!! 

Installer (young guy with a great name - Phil) came around 3:00PM. (window was between 1:00 & 5:00 PM)

I told him it would probably be his easiest install of the day. I had already disconnected my old receivers and had everything ready for him. I told he he could just drop off the receiver. He was happy to do so. He did check that I had all of the proper connections and did replace a couple connectors that I had that were old non-o ring type. He went ahead and gave me the receiver still factory sealed in the box and finished up his paperwork. He said he normally does not work on Saturdays but this promotion has them so busy he had to.

I took my time to go through the guided setup and activate it. It was a very easy process to get it up and running. I also forced a call and got updated software. (the download took over an hour)

I really like how you can switch the HD formats on the fly via remote. Picture quality and ease of use are great. I already have two HD recording set up for tonight.

So far I am very happy and glad DirecTV got the price down where I could jump on board.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Phil,

Thanks for posting this! I wouldn't have known about this if it weren't for this thread. Glad you got yours and all is well. Mine should be here Monday. Man, I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Phil,

Thanks from me also! Because of a busy week, I hadn't kept up with the postings. I finally made the plunge this weekend with a new Mitsu 1080p DLP and ordered up the HD-TiVo from Direct. Imagine my dismay when I logged on this morning and read your thread having paid the $699 on-line price for the TiVo. Well, a quick call to customer support and a very nice Rep. named Tracy took care of it.....refunded the price I'd paid over the weekend, gave me the $299 price and rebates, and ended up scheduling the install a day earlier than had been available on-line! Now I just have to figure out what to do with the old set......anyone wanna buy a Mitsu VS-60705 rear-projection set? 

Ed


----------



## MrJag (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you guys think there is any chance of new customers getting that pricing?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

MrJag said:


> Do you guys think there is any chance of new customers getting that pricing?


best way to find out......call! I don't see why they wouldn't but you never can tell with D*. You have to sign up for 2 yrs of service.

EDIT: Oh, I got mine today. So awesome!

Installer ran at least 50ft (probably more like 75ft) of phone line so that I can run the line down to the managers office (down the steps and over a few from my place) to connect the TiVo to the phone. Pretty sweet!


----------



## yarbage (Aug 21, 2005)

Getting mine on Wednesday


----------



## yarbage (Aug 21, 2005)

I was supposed to get my stuff today, but after calls all day saying they were coming, well it did not happen. I did get another 50 dollars in credits.


----------



## rgonyer (Aug 31, 2005)

What magic words do you guys use to get deals like this? I called up and got the $299 with $100 rebate, but that's all I could get. Plus, I was charged $21.98 tax and 14.95 shipping....



Smthkd said:


> I got it for $299 as well but I called back and talk to another Cust. Retention rep! I told her that I changed my mine and still wasn't happy with the $299 price, so she put me on hold and 2 min. later her manager answers the phone, ask me what was wrong with the deal!? I told him my local comcast offer sounded more appealing to me and for a D* customer since 1999, I felt like I deserved more. So to make me a happy camper he gave me the following:
> $200 instant rebate off the price of the HD Tivo making it $99
> $5 off my HD pack for 6 months
> Free HBO for 6 months
> ...


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

rgonyer said:


> What magic words do you guys use to get deals like this? I called up and got the $299 with $100 rebate, but that's all I could get. Plus, I was charged $21.98 tax and 14.95 shipping....


I was one of the first ones to get mine before! At the time only about 20 of us over in the Tivo Community jumped on it when it first started so we were able to suck as much as possible from them, along with a little flirting with the Cust. Rep! I told here she had a sexy voice!


----------



## snbeall (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone know where to get a SECOND HD-DVR? They would give me one only, albeit at $299. I'd really like a second one - and at something less than the $599 I'm finding it at (Best Buy). It seems that I recently saw somewhere that it was on sale at a retailer for close to the $299 price (and I thought they said BestBuy).


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

I am a current SD DirecTivo subscriber (/lover), and I am considering buying an HDTV and an HD Tivo. I am not interested in the DirecTV HD package - I just want to be able to watch broadcast network prime-time programming in HD (in the Los Angeles area). Do I understand correctly that all I need to do this is to have an off-air antenna installed? In order to get a good deal on the HD Tivo, do I need to commit to the DirecTV HD package? For how many months?


----------



## matthpd195 (Jun 23, 2004)

You have to commit for 2 years at Total Choice minimum, the HD pack is not required. Also being in the LA area you may be able to get the big 4 from DTV, although your off air antenna would be better quality.


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent, thanks! I always appreciate how helpful people here are.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

I ordered a HD Tivo yesterday and I had to sign a 2 year straight jacket deal and a 1 year of the HD Lite package.


----------



## boss02 (Sep 4, 2005)

n8dagr8 said:


> *Do you need a phone line other than for activation?*


Unfortunately yes, at least according to Dtv. It has to do with keeping the menus up to date so you can record, so they say.

If anyone has other info I would like to know also?

I did ask about us w/out landlines and they said they're working on a solution.


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

What do you mean by HD Lite? The website indicates just one HD package, at $10.99/month.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep thats HD Lite if you pay 23$ for Showtime and HBO you get 2 more HD Channels


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Poochie said:


> What do you mean by HD Lite?


HD Lite is what many of us refer to D* and the rests HD broadcast. They "water down" the signal so they can fit more "stuff" onto the sat. making the HD picture not "real HD". That help any?


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

"No."


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Poochie said:


> "No."


 

HDLite is just the nickname for the HD channels on D* (no new package or anything like that). It has to do with the down rezzing and reduced bitrate from compression and etc. that D* does so that they can cram more channels onto the sats. that they have up.

Think of it like this: Instead of 3 channels at 100%, D* uses 4 channels at 75%. That way they can fit more channels onto a transponder.

Search here - http://www.avsforum.com if you want to get more detailed info or find links to sites that show the resolution and bitrate of the different channels.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Quick question. I live in the Washington, D.C. area. What HD Locals would I be able to get if I was to buy the HD receiver? Other than HBO and ESPN, the only other stuff I'm interested in getting in HD are ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC. However, I heard that only a couple of those are available in HD through Directv.


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

Thinking about jumping on this deal, but have a couple of quick questions.

I have a 3 lnb dish, what is the setup like for this systems? I assume I will need another line run at the very least?

Will it record OTA HD?

I currently have a Hughes HD box. Will the SD picture be as good? I am happy with this box using DVI cable.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Is this deal still going? I was about to jump when Katrina hit. Now it will be about a month before I can get anything.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

And while a lot of people complain about the reduced bitrate, there are others who are temporarily content to believe that "HD Lite" is better than no HD at all. Personally, I would MUCH rather watch ESPN-HD programs over their SD version. But I know that the providers won't address the issue unless people let them know that they're not happy with reduced bitrates...so have at it.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

mjferguson said:


> Thinking about jumping on this deal, but have a couple of quick questions.
> 
> I have a 3 lnb dish, what is the setup like for this systems? I assume I will need another line run at the very least?


You'll need two lines for the two sat tuners in addition to an OTA line, which could be a dedicated line or could be combined with one of the sat lines by using diplexers.



mjferguson said:


> Will it record OTA HD?


Yes, in addition to the two sat tuners the HR10-250 also has two OTA tuners that it can record from (only one OTA line is required though since the OTA signal is split internally).



mjferguson said:


> I currently have a Hughes HD box. Will the SD picture be as good? I am happy with this box using DVI cable.


I replaced a Samsung 360 (that was connected to my HDTV with componenet video cables) with the HD TiVo (also using component video)......the PQ from the HR10-250 is at least as good as the Samsung's and MAY even be better but I haven't done a side by side.

Vin


----------



## Oskee I (Feb 2, 2005)

rrbhokies said:


> Quick question. I live in the Washington, D.C. area. What HD Locals would I be able to get if I was to buy the HD receiver? Other than HBO and ESPN, the only other stuff I'm interested in getting in HD are ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC. However, I heard that only a couple of those are available in HD through Directv.


I live in Fairfax, VA and the only channel I was able to get was FOX through DirecTv, all other channels, I have to get through a OTA antenna. My waivers for NBC, CBS, and ABC were all rejected. To be eligible for the broadcast channels you don't even have to subscribe to DirecTv HD package.

Also if you are thinking of getting one of the $299 HD Tivo's, this area seems to be really bad for install so don't expect installation until mid October.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Oskee I said:


> I live in Fairfax, VA and the only channel I was able to get was FOX through DirecTv, all other channels, I have to get through a OTA antenna. My waivers for NBC, CBS, and ABC were all rejected. To be eligible for the broadcast channels you don't even have to subscribe to DirecTv HD package.
> 
> Also if you are thinking of getting one of the $299 HD Tivo's, this area seems to be really bad for install so don't expect installation until mid October.


Thanks for the information. I was afraid of that. I thought at least a couple of the big 3 were available. As for the OTA, I live in Stafford, VA and I understand that reception here is a bit spotty because we are so far from the towers. We smack dab betwee D.C. and Richmond, which makes us almost too far from either to get a good signal without having to buy some huge attenna for the roof. I'm not interested in going that route.

I'll probably just wait until Directv proceeds with their MPEG4 and gets their new sattelites into orbit and can get all the locals through the satellite.

Oh well, another fall season without HDTV.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I also live in Northern VA, keep calling about locals. You might be surprised.


----------



## DakotaKid (Jun 25, 2004)

I just called, and was quoted $649 and the $100 rebate. Looks like I may have missed out on the great deal.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

deraz said:


> I also live in Northern VA, keep calling about locals. You might be surprised.


Can you elaborate on that? Might be surprised about what? Are they planning on offering more in the near future? Every time I call, they seem to have to huddle like a bunch of refs reviewing a call to get me answer and I've heard everything from yes you can get all 4 major locals to no, you need an OTA antenna to get any of them.

Since Directv seems unable to get me a concrete answer, I was turning to existing D.C. area customers to see exactly what they are receiving directly via the satellite regarding HD Locals.

Any additional information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I have CBS, NBC, and Fox in HD.

I just happened to get lucky when I called for the fifth or sixth time. She said that she would turn them on to see if they worked and they have been on ever since.

I don't actually watch the networks too often, but I am too chicken to call back about ABC in fear of loosing the other ones.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, in thinking back, I got a HDTV just before the summer Olympics. CBS HD was already on but I hadn't called. NBC HD was starting just in time for the Olympics. I kept calling because they said that I couldn't have NBC HD because of Baltimore and Hagerstown. I just got lucky once and a CSR turned on CBS and NBC to see if they worked and they stayed on. FOX HD just started without my calling when it came available.


----------



## DakotaKid (Jun 25, 2004)

DakotaKid said:


> I just called, and was quoted $649 and the $100 rebate. Looks like I may have missed out on the great deal.


OK, so I called back today and spoke with another CSR and got the deal. Set for install next Tuesday the 20th. :lol:


----------



## soonerfann (May 21, 2003)

Dakota,

What kind of deal did you get through D*. New or current customer?

Thanks,

SF


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

I called today and was told that as a new customer I can get HD DVR for $599 minus $100 rebate. I politely declined the offer.

also wanted to clarify for myself, is HD Tivo and HR10-250 same receiver?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Art said:


> I called today and was told that as a new customer I can get HD DVR for $599 minus $100 rebate. I politely declined the offer.
> 
> also wanted to clarify for myself, is HD Tivo and HR10-250 same receiver?


yes, HD TiVo and HR10-250 are the same thing (in this case).


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

So, as a current subscriber in the Los Angeles area, I would like to partake of the HD-250 goodness. I've been a subscriber for less than a year, however. Is there any way to get the HD tivo for closer to the $300 price than the $600 price? (I am willing to extend my contract two more years, if that's what it takes, and keep the SD-Tivo's I currently have on the account (@ $5/mo) if that's what it takes.)


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

i dunno about you guys... but i kinda like Dish's 942. Its niiice.


----------



## COA (Jun 15, 2004)

Phil T,

I appreciate it. They also threw in the OTA antenna.


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

A current SD customer, I called today (by the way the 800-600-8977 "retention" number is a non-working number) and was quoted $699 before $100 rebate for the HD DirecTivo. She quoted me $299 for just the HD receiver. She said every time you upgrade your receiver you sign a 1-year contract extension.

I politely asked her multiple times if she was aware of the $299 DirecTivo deal. Should I just call back and ask someone else? Is there a working number for the retention department?


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

I called the 1-800-824-9081 retention number and was quoted $649, and when I asked about a $299 offer, he did say "that offer is out there so if people request it we can give it to them." The contract extension is for 2 years.

$299 before $100 rebate
$50 OTA antenna
~$50 tax/handling


----------



## junyoure (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's my deal: My retention rep was great.

HD-Tivo 299
less Rebate -100
less 10.00/month on account for year.
free installation

so.....

I needed a repeak anyway, rain fade was getting horrendous.

You have to ask for the 299.00 price, but they're really great people.

I honestly think Rupert's made it easier to deal with.

-jr.


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

Is it still possible to get the hd tivo for free? I am paying almost $200 a month to directv (st, superpack, nhl center ice, total choice plus and locals, sports pack). I don't want to lose my locals though because I am using a fake address to get the pittsburgh locals.


----------



## jlafount (Jan 29, 2003)

I tried to get in on the deal but Directv won't deal with me directly. They give me the number to my local satellite provider, 3 Rivers Satellite, and tell me to deal with them. They won't give me a deal better than $649 regardless of what I tell them.


----------



## junyoure (Oct 22, 2003)

jlafount said:


> I tried to get in on the deal but Directv won't deal with me directly. They give me the number to my local satellite provider, 3 Rivers Satellite, and tell me to deal with them. They won't give me a deal better than $649 regardless of what I tell them.


what number did you dial? I called one of the numbers in this thread and someone answered immediately.

Oh and I'm not sure how easy it is, I had to do a little social engineering to get the retention rep to start talking about renewals and upgrades.

It probably helped that my current agreement had expired over a year ago and I was one of their month-to-month customers. If you're still under contract, I'm not sure how they react.

good luck.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

jlafount said:


> I tried to get in on the deal but Directv won't deal with me directly. They give me the number to my local satellite provider, 3 Rivers Satellite, and tell me to deal with them. They won't give me a deal better than $649 regardless of what I tell them.


Some of the NRTC companies also have a lock on all equipment orders and installations, preventing D* (and yes, even the D* retention reps) from placing any equipment orders. In those areas, you _must_ go through your NRTC provider.


----------



## abd4evr (Oct 3, 2003)

So, I've called D* 3 or 4 times and explained that I've been a subscriber for 2 years, etc. and they keep telling me that the deal has been changed to $499 and a rebate as of late September. Has anyone gotten that deal since late Sept?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

The $299 deal has expired, and the agents (including retention) have been told not to offer discounts below the $499 price except for extreme circumstances. Even then, programming discounts are preferred over flat credits.


----------



## abd4evr (Oct 3, 2003)

Boy, I wonder what sort of situation qualifies for being "extreme?" I have a life-threatening necessity for HD football? 

It's just this sort of thing that would tip me in the direction of ditching my D* - I've been paying probably $120/mo for my service, I got it because I wanted to watch HD and that was my only option at the time, but now I can get it on cable and not pay $500 for a DVR. You'd think that "retention" would want to retain customers who get extra services and represent higher monthly revenue...

Oh well, off to call my cable co.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

One question to those who have their HD Tivos already. When I called D* about 3 weeks ago they gave me a discount (credit + MIR), but when they sent me a letter with a summary of my order it only stated how much they charged my credit card and no word about the discounts. Is this how they normally do things? I negotiated a deal and I want a written proof of that on my hands prior to installation after which I can not cancel the subscription (without paying a hefty fine fees). They promised to send it to me in mail but I haven't got anything yet. Should I be worried or their word is good enough?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Art said:


> One question to those who have their HD Tivos already. When I called D* about 3 weeks ago they gave me a discount (credit + MIR), but when they sent me a letter with a summary of my order it only stated how much they charged my credit card and no word about the discounts. Is this how they normally do things? I negotiated a deal and I want a written proof of that on my hands prior to installation after which I can not cancel the subscription (without paying a hefty fine fees). They promised to send it to me in mail but I haven't got anything yet. Should I be worried or their word is good enough?


The confirmation letter is the only proof you would receive, and it would not show any discounts; it is just a form letter showing the regular price of the equipment. The discount credit should appear on your next bill.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

I guess I can sleep easy now. 
Thanks, Kheldar!


----------



## abd4evr (Oct 3, 2003)

I had tried unsuccessfully to get the $299 and rebate deal by calling and speaking to CSRs a few times, then trying "retention," then decided that I would maybe just try cable. 

Called to talk about cancelling service, they switched my to someone else, asked me why I wanted to cancel, I explained I wanted to get a HD PVR and was unable to get a deal so was switching to cable, and magically, $199 offered for HR 10-250. Installing on Wed...


----------

